# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Le Président, internet et ses règles

## Grand_Maître_B

La stupidité, ça peut s'excuser. D'abord par prudence, car on est toujours le con d'un autre, ce n’est pas moi qui le dis, c'est l'autre con. Ensuite parce que le crétin standard est certainement la victime d'une éducation trop négligée pour une société trop laxiste, ce n’est pas moi qui le dis, c'est Frédéric Mitterrand. Enfin, parce que les débiles profonds sont aussi nombreux que les mouches et que dix milliards de mouches ne peuvent pas se tromper, il faut aimer la merde, ce n’est pas moi qui le dis, c'est Sam Elliot.
Mais la stupidité, ça devient problématique quand ça touche quelqu'un de socialement important. Tenez, prenez par exemple un Président de la République française qui déclare  au Pape, au Pape hein, qu'il faut réguler internet _"pour en corriger les excès et les dérives qui naissent de l'absence totale de règles"_, objectif qui relève, selon lui, _"d'un impératif moral"_.
 
Déjà, parler d'internet au Pape, c'est comme parler de développé couché à Stephen Hawking, ça ne va pas l'intéresser des masses. Ensuite, quitte à parler d'internet, il faudrait éviter de dire des monstruosités juridiques qui font hurler l'avocat que je suis à la mort.
 
Pour commencer, oser indiquer qu'il y a des excès et des dérives à internet, c'est d'une banalité tellement stupide que ça en est confondant. Allô, Monsieur le Président ? Allô ? Internet, c'est une communauté humaine, donc elle génère forcément des excès et des dérives. La société française par exemple, en tant que société humaine, comporte des excès et des dérives, la mafia par exemple, la violence, la tricherie et le mensonge bref...Internet, ce n’est pas plus le Far West qu'autre chose. C'est donc inutile de le préciser.
 
Ensuite, dire que ces excès et dérives naissent de l'absence totale de règles, alors là, les bras m'en tombent. Non, mais, Monsieur le Président, vous savez combien de règles de droit concernent l'internet multimédia 2.0 ? Sans blague, vous l'ignorez ? Mais internet n'est pas une zone de non-droit, il faut être totalement gogol pour oser même pouvoir imaginer ça. Toutes les règles du droit classique s'appliquent à internet, sans compter les lois spécialement dédiées (genre, la LCEN, la DADVSI, l'HADOPI, bref, une bonne partie du code de la propriété intellectuelle). Alors, je vais vous apprendre une vérité incroyable, toutes les règles du droit français s'appliquent à internet. Et vous, vous considérez qu'internet, c'est une absence totale de règles ?
 
Enfin, réguler internet, c'est pour vous, un impératif moral. Alors là, je dis chapeau, c'est magnifique le feu d'artifice se clôture en beauté: en résumé, il est moralement impératif qu'une communauté humaine soit régulée par des lois.
 
Alors, je vais vous dire: ça fait des millénaires que le rapport du droit à la morale, à l'équité et à Dieu a été étudié et honnêtement, non, ce n'est pas un impératif moral de créer des lois. D'abord parce que vous ne sauriez pas définir précisément la morale, ensuite parce que la loi et la morale, même définie très simplement ne se confondent pas du tout. Elles peuvent se recouper, se croiser et s'éloigner, mais le besoin de réguler la vie sociale ne vient pas d'un impératif moral. Il vient de ce que les hommes qui coexistent en commun doivent, s'ils veulent pouvoir fonctionner ensemble un minimum, avoir un projet commun et l'imposer à toute la société. Si vous croyez vraiment que la morale est la mère de la loi, jetez un oeil au quatrième de couverture de n'importe quel livre de John Rawls ou de Hayek ou de Marx et vous verrez que, quelle que soit la conception que vous en ayez, le droit, ce n'est pas de la morale. Parlez nous de droit naturel et de droit positif, je ne sais pas, mais stoppons là les stupidites.
 
Ensuite, donc, je vais vous donner l'avis d'un juriste sur internet. Internet ne pose pas le problème de l'absence de règles, on vient de le voir. Internet pose le problème de l'application de la règle. Internet, ce n’est pas le Far West. Si vous aviez voulu faire des comparaisons, vous auriez pu rester poète en indiquant qu'internet, c'est l'Olympe et cela pose la question de l'efficacité de la norme dans un environnement où le délinquant peut changer de forme comme proteus (en modifiant son adresse ip avec un vpn ou un proxy), communiquer à la vitesse de la pensée avec ses acolytes (chat/forums), jouïr de clairvoyance et de clairaudience (webcams), maîtriser la magie vaudou (ordinateurs zombies), agir à distance (les tentatives d'escroqueries orchestrées depuis des pays lointains sont très nombreuses), dupliquer les objets numériques à l'infini (contrefaçon d'oeuvres de l'esprit), envoyer des millions de chevaux de Troie à travers le monde...
 
Internet, c'est, d'un point de vue informatique, donner un pouvoir divin à des mortels. Les règles humaines ne sont peut-être plus très adaptées. Inutile donc d'en rajouter.
 
On m'objectera que tant de révolte pour une phrase, si crétine soit-elle, c'est exagéré. Mais c'est faux. Le paradigme du Président est gravement erroné et explique que notre Assemblée nationale et notre Sénat sont terriblement enfermés dans l'erreur qui consiste à considérer qu'internet est une zone de non droit et qu'il convient donc de faire des lois pour le policer. Or, en réalité, on ajoute des lois inefficaces à d'autres lois inefficaces quand la seule vraie réflexion du juriste devrait être, comment rendre les centaines de règles déjà applicables à internet utiles ? Comment encadrer une délinquance matrixiènne ? Ou alors faut-il commencer à repenser certaines règles sur la propriété privée en matière de contrefaçon ? Doit-on ou peut-on violer une partie de la vie privée des internautes pour les protéger ? Jusqu'où les moyens de lutte contre cette cybercriminalité doivent-ils aller, par rapport à la démocratie ?
 
Une justice automatisée, à la Hadopi 1ere version du texte, celle censurée par le Conseil constitutionnel, est-elle souhaitable ? Voilà quelques vraies questions à se poser, Monsieur le Président, et à poser au Pape si vous pensez que cela l'intéresse.
 
Mais par pitié, cessons de considérer internet comme un Far West. C'est juste con.
 

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## bigoud1

Beau cours de droit à un confrère  :;):

----------


## Nonor

Merde j'ai oublié mon pancho pour surfer!

----------


## JulLeBarge

Excellent papier, plein de bon sens et de maîtrise du sujet. Si seulement nos politiques avaient cette clairvoyance !!

----------


## Youven

Je l'annonce haut et fort, j'ai une passion dévorante pour les textes de Grand Maître B.
C'est bien simple, il arrive même à corrompre mes propres opinions et à les inculquer comme une pensée objective de l'environnement qui m'entoure. Je suis un mouton, et Grand Maître B est mon Berger

----------


## audioK

Le problème de sarko avec le net est juste qu'il n'arrive pas à le contrôler pour le moment...ça offre un contre pouvoir assez important, et ça l'ennui très très fort le petit bonaparte.

----------


## rigol@x

GMB président !

----------


## TeHell

bah!

Il a dit ça pour embobiner le vieux, histoire de faire la conversation et d'avoir ses bonnes faveurs.
Il espère juste récupérer quelques votes de la part des vieux conservateurs cathos. (les mêmes qui étaient contre les différentes évolutions culturelles qu'on a connu au XX siècle).

----------


## sissi

Il devrait balayer devant sa porte avant de parler de morale le sarko. ::sad::

----------


## Hargn

> GMB président !



Hmmm je vois déjà venir les typos et les lapsus en tous genres:

Président de la république: CMB.

Le Président CMB introduit son nouveau cabinet ministériel.

 :B):

----------


## Cley Faye

> Or, en réalité, on ajoute des lois inefficaces à d'autres lois inefficaces quand la seule vraie réflexion du juriste devrait être, comment rendre les centaines de règles déjà applicables à internet utiles ?


Voila, je pense que ça, c'est vraiment important. Au lieu de déployer tant d'énergie à pondre les lois les unes après les autres, se préoccuper un minimum de leur application serait pas mal (et ça ne concerne pas que l'informatique / internet).

----------


## Montigny

> Mais la stupidité, ça devient problématique quand ça touche quelqu'un de  socialement important. Tenez, prenez par exemple un Président de la  République française....


Hoouuu...Toi tu va avoir de gros problèmes !  ::O:  Ils vont te sécher , te péter les rotules...




> Pour commencer, oser indiquer qu'il y a des excès  et des dérives à internet, c'est d'une banalité tellement stupide que ça  en est confondant. Allô, Monsieur le Président ? Allô ? Internet, c'est  une communauté humaine, donc elle génère forcément des excès et des  dérives. La société française par exemple, en tant que société humaine,  comporte des excès et des dérives, la mafia par exemple, la violence, la  tricherie et le mensonge bref...Internet, ce n’est pas plus le Far West  qu'autre chose. C'est donc inutile de le préciser.




Surtout qu'en dérives , excès , tricheries , mensonges , l'autre est passé Maître dans l'art de débiter des conneries  ::|: 




> on est toujours le con d'un autre, ce n’est pas moi qui le dis, c'est l'autre con




C'est bien pour ça que je ne parle plus aux cons ....ça les instruis...Donc , même si par un malheureux hasard , un jour , je tombais nez à nez avec "truc" (j'arrive pas à le définir en fait  ::rolleyes::  ) les chances pour que je lui adresse la parole sont de -1...

En tout cas , merci pour le texte qui est vraiment très bon , mais qui devrait être transmit directement à machin  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

Fucking interesting.

----------


## SAYA

> Doit-on ou peut-on violer une partie de la vie privée des internautes pour les protéger ? Jusqu'où les moyens de lutte contre cette cybercriminalité doivent-ils aller, par rapport à la démocratie ?


Super news  ::wub::  ::wub:: 
Non rien ne justifie l'atteinte à la vie privée, car c'est la porte ouverte à tous les excès.
Vous avez raison G_M_B il faut tout repenser et adapter ce nouvel outil au monde actuel.

----------


## theryon

"Déjà, parler d'internet au Pape, c'est comme parler de développé couché à Stephen Hawkings" ça m'a bien fait marrer!
Sinon, c'est juste Hawking sans "s" je crois, mais bon c'est vraiment pour chipoter

----------


## Docjones

Très bon papier, j'aimerais pouvoir écrire comme ça. Non vraiment ! :;):

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

GMB, l'art d'allier le fond et la forme.

----------


## theryon

Le couplet s'achevant sur "Internet, c'est, d'un point de vue informatique, donner un pouvoir divin à des mortels. Les règles humaines ne sont peut-être plus très adaptées. Inutile donc d'en rajouter." est magistral aussi (même si je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord  :;):  )

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Merde j'ai oublié mon pancho pour surfer!


On a besoin de moi ?

----------


## col vert

> Il vient de ce que les hommes qui coexistent en commun doivent, s'ils veulent pouvoir fonctionner ensemble un minimum, avoir un projet commun et l'imposer à toute la société.


ça tombe bien que tu parles du pape puisque la société judeo-chretienne s'est "imposé" suite au massacre d'innocent. Martyrs...ce n'est pas un impôt.
En religion on devient "juste" voire "saint" en faisant plus que de la politique "imposé à toute la société", par opposition à une dictature.



> en tant que société humaine, comporte des excès et des dérives, la mafia par exemple, la violence, la tricherie et le mensonge


merci d'être moins con la prochaine fois bande de batards.



> parler d'internet au Pape


 c'est comme parler de double anna à la vierge marie? Sortir des ados de dérives communautaires genre "lol j'ai vu la mère de grand maitre B se prendre une faciale sur joystick mdr".
 :haha:

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai rien pigé au message au-dessus.

----------


## keulz

> ça tombe bien que tu parles du pape puisque la société judeo-chretienne s'est "imposé" suite au massacre d'innocent. Martyrs...ce n'est pas un impôt.
> En religion on devient "juste" voire "saint" en faisant plus que de la politique "imposé à toute la société", par opposition à une dictature.
> 
> merci d'être moins con la prochaine fois bande de batards.
>  c'est comme parler de double anna à la vierge marie? Sortir des ados de dérives communautaires genre "lol j'ai vu la mère de grand maitre B se prendre une faciale sur joystick mdr".


Hum, quel commentaire plein de nuances, de poésie et de critiques argumentées...
 ::P:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ben c'est surtout que ça veut strictement rien dire son post. Aucun lien entre les citations et le texte en dessous.

----------


## Paoh

Merci GMB

----------


## wushu_calimero

M'ouais,

J'espère que tu ne t'en seras pas quitte pour un outrage au président (ça revient à la mode  ::sad:: ).

Pour suivre les questions de droit et d'internet depuis Estelle Halliday (à l'époque), j'en reste toujours sur cul quand je lis "zone de non droit". 

Franchement, entre la loi de 86 (ah la gueguerre ART / CSA), la LSI (devenue la LCEN), les LOPSI, HADOPI et autres, y' déjà quand même rien qu'en texte de loi (je parle pas des décrets, eux, ils viennent quand c'est interessant pour l'Etat, pour le reste...) y'a une littérature qui n'a rien à envier à la Princesse de Clève.

A ce niveau là ce n'est plus de l'incompétence ou de l'anerie, on en est à l'application pure et simple de la maxime d'un auteur connu et membre de l'amicale des crocs de bouchers et qui disait fort justement "plus c'est gros, plus ça passe".

Et pendant ce temps là à Vera Cruz....

----------


## n00gat

Il y a quand même un truc qui me chiffonne, pourquoi le président s'acharne à nous pondre des lois, des décrets, alors que ce n'est pas de son ressort, lui qui, en vertu de la séparation des pouvoirs est tenu de faire appliquer les lois, non de les promulguer ? Et surtout, qu'est ce que le pape vient foutre dans le droit français ? Il y a déjà deux violation de la constitution juste sur ce cas, et ce ne sont pas les seules. Il fait vraiment, pardonnez moi l'expression, étrangement son boulot, si lui même ne respecte pas la constitution.

----------


## SAYA

> J'ai rien pigé au message au-dessus.


ça me rassure moi non plus ::(:

----------


## col vert

> Merci GMB





> Internet, ce n’est pas le Far West


ben si.
Pas de dragon rouge à Las vegas, merci de votre comprehension.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Article excellent.




> Déjà, parler d'internet au Pape, c'est comme parler de développé couché à Stephen Hawkings, ça ne va pas l'intéresser des masses

----------


## Shurin

Toujours plus bas, toujours plus con!!
Merci GMB.

PS:


> ben si.
> Pas de dragon rouge à Las vegas, merci de votre comprehension.


C'est un multi de GMB afin d'attirer le lectorat moyen du forum sur le topic.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> quand la seule vraie réflexion du juriste devrait  être, comment rendre les centaines de règles déjà applicables à internet  utiles ?


Je ne sais pas si la suite de la phrase veut dire ce que je pense, mais je crois qu'avant tout il faudrait se poser la question de la pertinence des règles adoptées vis-à-vis d'Internet qui est une société d'abondance (reproduire parfaitement une donnée ne coûte quasiment rien) par comparaison avec le monde physique où nous vivons dans lequel les biens sont exclusifs (ex : le CD que j'achète ne peut plus être acheté par qqn d'autre).

----------


## col vert

> Toujours plus bas, toujours plus con!!
> Merci GMB.
> 
> PS:
> C'est un multi de GMB afin d'attirer le lectorat moyen du forum sur le topic.


"Nous avons tous été, sans le savoir, des petits Goebbels, moi le premier". Jacques Séguéla, le début d'un remords ?

----------


## shaskar

Et PAN dans les dents!
Après l'heureuse fin dans l'histoire des alims de PCA http://www.canardpc.com/news-49461-v...canard_pc.html,
j'aimerais voir un jour Canard faire la nique aux méchants qui utilisent mal leur pouvoir. ::(:

----------


## col vert

> Et PAN dans les dents!
> Après l'heureuse fin dans l'histoire des alims de PCA http://www.canardpc.com/news-49461-v...canard_pc.html,
> j'aimerais voir un jour Canard faire la nique aux méchants qui utilisent mal leur pouvoir.


waterloo ze retour.

----------


## wushu_calimero

@ je sais plus qui, si c'est le boulot du président de promulguer les lois. C'est même une des conditions de leur applicabilité.

----------


## LI_In4TIC

Ha, en lisant col vert j'aurai dit que le Roi Heenok avait enfin un compte sur CPC.

Sinon, concernant la news je la trouve très intéressante et juste. Le problème c'est que Monsieur le Président est un homme de communication et profitant d'effets d'annonces. 

Que ses propos soient faux, incohérents ou mensongers, non seulement il s'en moque, mais en plus à part le petit journal personne ne le note et l'électorat qu'il vise n'en a que faire et se contente de ses sorties grandiloquentes. Quant aux médias grands publics, ils préfèrent surfer sur ces lubies que d'avoir une seule analyse critique vis à vis de ces dernières. 

Internet, Hadopi etc. ça n'intéresse que ceux qui y sont, ceux là même qui peuvent y comprendre quelque chose. Les autres préfèrent les idées toutes faites que leurs donnent les grands médias, idées imposées par des hommes politiques complètement coupés de ce sujet comme de beaucoup d'autre.

Les dérives d'internet...nouveau cheval de bataille, l'insécurité réelle ne fait plus recette.

----------


## Le Glaude

Excellent article, comme toujours. ::):

----------


## Projet 154

Article très intéressant.

GMB, c'est un peu le Jean Paul Sartre du droit.  ::):

----------


## LaVaBo

> GMB, c'est un peu le Jean Paul Sartre du droit.


Ouch. ::O:

----------


## henshin

Ce qui me choque le plus, c'est le moutonnage des gens qui le suivent.
Qu'un gars dise des conneries, c'est éternel et immuable.
Qu'un gars haut placé dise des conneries, c'est déjà arrivé et je dirais que c'est un accident de parcours.
Qu'un gars haut placé dise des conneries et ne se fasse pas interrompre par ses proches ou ses confrères de son parti, là c'est inquiétant.
Du coup on se retrouve avec un type qui peut sortir n'importe quoi sans que personne ne le contredise parsque "il est le chef" nous permet d'obtenir une belle branche de branquignols qui se couvrent mutuellement.
Dire qu'à la base, je pensais que la démocratie avait été mis en place pour que les conneries d'un seul ne puisse pas engendrer la merde pour tous.
Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu être con moi-même !

----------


## bigoud1

> Article très intéressant.
> 
> GMB, c'est un peu le Jean Paul Sartre du droit.


Je dirais même plus... Le Jean Sol Partre du doigt !

----------


## RedRackham

Tu nous sorts quand tes posts en livre GMB?
Tu sais mettre la forme et le fond.

----------


## Messer44

Merci Maître.

----------


## wushu_calimero

Jean Paul Sartre, et sa femme, Madame Sarte, je crois pas qu'ils étaient aussi accessibles. En plus il était nul en sport. 

GMB, un maître Eolas du JV ?

----------


## jaragorn_99

Oh grand maitre B, tu veux pas te présenter? Aller STP!!!!!
Excellent, comme d'hab.

----------


## naash

ils feraient mieux d'arrêter tous les marchands de DVD pirates qui sont dans le métro...

c'est marrant ça !
le métro : un endroit clôt, sous vidéo-surveillance, et des types qui étalent leurs produits contrefaits au vu et au su de tout le monde, en pleine impunité...

----------


## Kelver

Parce que ce ne sont pas des dvd de Johny, Doc Gynéco ou (mon préféré) sardou et dion (méritent pas de majuscules). :B):

----------


## Eprefall

> Mais la stupidité, ça devient problématique quand ça touche quelqu'un de socialement important. Tenez, prenez par exemple un Président de la République française [...]
> Pour commencer, oser indiquer qu'il y a des excès et des dérives à internet, c'est d'une banalité tellement stupide que ça en est confondant. 
> [...]
> Mais par pitié, cessons de considérer internet comme un Far West. C'est juste con.


Dommage, moi j'aimais bien lire les articles de GMB  ::'(: 
Quoiqu'il en soit et même si tout le monde s'en fou, je suis plutôt d'accord avec l'article mais je me demande bien pourquoi notre très cher président s'entête avec le net ? Y'a bien d'autres priorités et c'est certainement pas ça qui va le faire réélire...

----------


## Rodwin

Appliquer les lois est aussi un problème de la république. C'est pour ça qu'on met des flics partout ! CQFD ! Ou pas.

----------


## Sk-flown

GMB c'était mieux avant, quand il y avait des jeux de mots et des calembours foireux.

 :tired:

----------


## zwzsg

> Le couplet s'achevant sur "Internet, c'est, d'un point de vue informatique, donner un pouvoir divin à des mortels. Les règles humaines ne sont peut-être plus très adaptées. Inutile donc d'en rajouter." est magistral aussi (même si je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord  )


Moi si.

Et je trouverais vraiment dommage de vouloir limiter nos superpouvoirs divins juste parce que de vieux dirigeants (politques et économiques) n'arrive pas à imaginer un autre monde que celui où ils sont nés.

----------


## Mérénita

Superbe article comme d'habitude !!!!

----------


## Dragon de pluie

Excellent ! j"ai adoré....

NB: A LIRE ABSOLUMENT : la biographie de sarkozy en bandes dessinées :

 " La face karchée de Sarkozy " de Philippe Cohen, Richard Malka, Riss  . En deux tomes ....

Edifiant !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Warzlouf

Merci pour ce coup de gueule salutaire !

----------


## remyremont

Soit, mais tu l'as dit au président tout çà?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Soit, mais tu l'as dit au président tout çà?


Oui mais il m'a répondu "casse toi pauvre con".




> Le couplet s'achevant sur "Internet, c'est, d'un point de vue informatique, donner un pouvoir divin à des mortels. Les règles humaines ne sont peut-être plus très adaptées. Inutile donc d'en rajouter." est magistral aussi (même si je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord  )


Par curiosité, tu veux expliquer en quoi tu n'es pas d'accord ?

----------


## perverpepere

> Oui mais il m'a répondu "casse toi pauvre con".


Et bas y'a du progres maintenant il forme complètement les mots.
D'ici 2-3 ans j'arriverais peut être à entendre un de ces discours.

Sinon Grand_Maître_B, avez vous pensé à faire un mail à nos couteux députés et sénateurs ?

Je suis sur qu'il y aurait moyen de bien se marrer avec les réactions de ces pantins

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

La N GMB, La N  :;):

----------


## Baron

Ce qui est un impératif moral, c'est de faire en sorte que certains politiques apprennent déjà les règles pour eux  :tired:

----------


## InkizitoR

Ahaha très bon tout ça, en même temps faut le comprendre le sarko, internet est une communauté mondiale et c'est difficile d'en virer les roms, les gauchistes et les mecs plus grands que lui.

----------


## titi3

Chaque fois que je lis une prose du Maitre je me sens plus intelligent, ce qui avec un belge moyen n'est pas gagné  ::):  Sur le contenu, vu les andouilles que nous avons nous aussi à la tête du pays, je me garderais bien de critiquer l'affreux gno...oups  ::ninja::

----------


## thylkerisis

Il ferait mieux d'essayer de moraliser la finance.

----------


## psycho_fox

Bon ça fait un petit moment que je m'étais pas tapé un texte de GMB, ben ça fait du bien.
Comme un réquisitoire de Serge Portelli, avec quelques petites notes d'humour bien débile  ::wub:: 



> c'est comme parler de développé couché à Stephen Hawking


Merci !

----------


## gros_bidule

Merveilleux article, comme d'hab  ::): 

M'enfin bon, ok nous avons un président petit, teigneux, et qui pète plus haut que son derrière.
Le précédent précédent était aussi un troufion, comme celui d'avant et encore d'avant. Bref, on continue à élire ce genre de personnage. Rien de nouveau.

Mais après ? Y'a t-il vraiment une solution à ce manque de compétences ? Quelque-chose à faire ?
Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais ça m'déprime... finalement, le problème ne vient peut être pas du gugus au gouvernement ni de son équipe : aucune équipe ne peut prétendre être compétente dans tous les domaines (élisez un geek, on va se marrer). Le soucis c'est le système, cette république qui ne peut pas (ou plus) répondre à nos attentes : dépassée, corrompue, trop complexe, etc.
Notre république est plus vieille qu'un Windows 95 : ça ne vous fait pas peur ??

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Tu fais un parallèle intéressant. La république et le système légal qui en découle vient d'une lointaine histoire et, si on veut la concevoir comme un OS de l'ordinateur que serait la société, la "progression" (ou plutôt le changement) rapide de cette dernière fait que l'OS est dépassé. 

Mais sinon la question générale est la suivante. Puisqu'internet s'étend à pratiquement tous les aspects de notre société ou, si on veut le dire à l'envers, puisque la société s'informatise de plus en plus, il faudrait d'urgence que d'éminents esprits se rencontrent pour réfléchir à comment faire en sorte que les lois restent efficaces dans ce contexte terriblement récent dans l'histoire de l'humanité.

----------


## IbZz

> Mais sinon la question générale est la suivante. Puisqu'internet s'étend à pratiquement tous les aspects de notre société ou, si on veut le dire à l'envers, puisque la société s'informatise de plus en plus, il faudrait d'urgence que d'éminents esprits se rencontrent pour réfléchir à comment faire en sorte que les lois restent efficaces dans ce contexte terriblement récent dans l'histoire de l'humanité.


C'est ici que le bat blesse, mais...

Sarkoléon est-il vraiment sot? Je me demande parfois s'il n'a pas une stratégie sous-jacente.. J'aimerais croire au complot, plutôt que d'accepter qu'il est vraiment l'ignare que tous prennent pour tel. 

Est-ce possible qu'il n'y ait aucun de ses mignons un tant soit peu doué en ce qui concerne internet, et que ses joutes papales soient dénuées de calcul? Il cherche le pouvoir, dans la vie réelle autant que sur le net, et jusqu'ici il y arrive malheureusement bien. Ses propos ne sont donc peut-être pas si dénué de neurones que ça -bien qu'ils se cantonnent tristement à son besoin viscéral de domination mondiale.   :B):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non ces propos sont au mieux démagogues, en ce qu'il veut se faire passer pour un Président efficace qui se charge des affaires du monde. Et pour les non juristes, le message "internet est un far west qu'il faut réglementer" peut passer. En revanche, moi ça me rend vénère.

----------


## RedRackham

Sarko est un avocat, donc méfions nous de lui et de tous les avocats (même GMB je le lis avec distance, "au cas où")

Internet le dérange-t-il car ce serait un domaine où sa compétence (d'avocat) serait obsolète?

----------


## perverpepere

> Sarkoléon est-il vraiment sot?


A mon humble avis de con:
Populiste oui, démagogique oui.
Sot, Idiot, con, Non

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Mais sinon la question générale est la suivante. Puisqu'internet s'étend à pratiquement tous les aspects de notre société ou, si on veut le dire à l'envers, puisque la société s'informatise de plus en plus, il faudrait d'urgence que d'éminents esprits se rencontrent pour réfléchir à comment faire en sorte que les lois restent efficaces dans ce contexte terriblement récent dans l'histoire de l'humanité.


Est-ce possible sans faire participer les "éminents esprits" des autres pays  ::blink:: 
Je veux dire que tant que chaque pays pondra des lois dans son petit coin, on ignorera l'aspect international d'internet.
J'ai peur qu'aucune loi ne puise être efficace sans cela...

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

> Est-ce possible sans faire participer les "éminents esprits" des autres pays 
> .


Chat roulette  ::P:

----------


## Baal-84

C'est dommage, ça commençait bien. 

Je résume.

1 parler d'internet au pape est absurde, alors que parler de droit naturel, de morale et de formation sociale à des geek, c'est honorable. Je sais pas si ça se limite à aborder un sujet qui n'a rien à voir avec le quotidien de son interlocuteur, ou alors que le pape est très con (c'est connu, ils choisissent souvent des clodo qui sont même pas allé à l'école).

2 dire une évidence est totalement idiot (ceci dit depuis le temps, "hadopi et consorts c'est trop nul" est ce que ce n'est pas devenu une évidence ?)  ::P: 

3 au milieu d'un discours de probablement plusieurs pages il a dit "absence totale de règle" et ce n'est pas juste. Ayou, honte à lui.

4 dire que règlementer une société, en gros dire à machin qu'il a pas le droit de trucider bidule ni de violer la soeur de truc (ça faisait pas très féminin alors j'ai adapté  ::P: ), c'est pas moral. Alors je sais pas quoi répondre à ça. Probablement qu'il est "impossible de définir la morale" ("Ensemble des règles de conduite et des valeurs qui définissent la norme d'une société"  ::P:  )

Partir en live sur une phrase, c'est vraiment de la déformation professionnelle. Faut apprendre à se détendre un peu !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ma déformation professionnelle fait que je n'ai aucune raison de me détendre quand je lis des conneries.

----------


## col vert

> Je veux dire que tant que chaque pays pondra des lois dans son petit coin, on ignorera l'aspect international d'internet.


La common law anglaise couvre un certains nombres d'états et pas des moindres.
Les lois françaises "vérifiés" par le senat pour se mettre en conformité avec la constitution couvrent au niveau de l'histoire et de la géographie, un grand nombre de peuples également.
Dire que ces lois sont innapliquables sur internet, je n'y crois pas une seconde.
Et je suis sûr que babaal l'a compris, le g20 aussi.
Surtout ne zapper pas la tétine. :Cigare:  ::ninja::

----------


## James_Patageul

c'est super bien écris et même temps correct !!!

----------


## Neo_13

> C'est dommage, ça commençait bien. 
> 
> Je résume.
> 
> 1 parler d'internet au pape est absurde, alors que parler de droit naturel, de morale et de formation sociale à des geek, c'est honorable. Je sais pas si ça se limite à aborder un sujet qui n'a rien à voir avec le quotidien de son interlocuteur, ou alors que le pape est très con (c'est connu, ils choisissent souvent des clodo qui sont même pas allé à l'école).
> 
> 2 dire une évidence est totalement idiot (ceci dit depuis le temps, "hadopi et consorts c'est trop nul" est ce que ce n'est pas devenu une évidence ?) 
> 
> 3 au milieu d'un discours de probablement plusieurs pages il a dit "absence totale de règle" et ce n'est pas juste. Ayou, honte à lui.
> ...


Charité bien ordonnée...

----------


## col vert

> c'est super bien écris et même temps correct !!!


point break ze retour.
Neo_13 vs james patageul

----------


## SAYA

> "puisque la société s'informatise de plus en plus, il faudrait d'urgence que d'éminents esprits se rencontrent pour réfléchir à comment faire en sorte que les lois restent efficaces dans ce contexte terriblement récent dans l'histoire de l'humanité"


Je ne crois pas que nos dirigeants actuels le veulent réellement. Ils préfèrent légiférer pour sanctionner*, presque à l'aveuglette (la négligence de sécurisation de sa ligne, c'est tellement facile et ça cible large !). Et puis, vu la corruption "ambiante" (le mot est peut être un peu fort, je veux dire le tout pour les dirigeants, les miettes pour la France d'en bas) qui règne, comment pourra-t-on rendre les lois qui vont régir l'internet efficaces alors que l'on sait aussi combien dans d'autres pays c'est pire ? Parce que, pour que ça fonctionne, ne faudrait-il pas revoir aussi les lois de l'internet au niveau international (je suis pas du tout au fait de ces questions, bien trop complexes pour ma pt'ite tête, mais il me semble que nous allons tout droit vers une certaine forme de "révolution") En tout cas et avant toutes choses il me semble qu'il faut assainir le monde politique mais là ça devient utopique surtout avec un président mégalo ô combien !
* plutôt que de tenter de faire en sorte que nos lois soient réformées pour s'adapter à l'évolution, galopante, de la société dans le monde. Je persiste ce qu'ils souhaitent c'est protéger leurs acquis par faire évoluer la démocratie.

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'est dommage, ça commençait bien. [...]


Il est président. Il sait qu'on va éplucher la moindre de ses paroles (surtout quand il parle du net  ::rolleyes:: ) et il dirige un État (c'est une expression, hum... Disons qu'il est à la tête de l'État, c'est moins foireux mais on s'en fout). 
Il n'a pas le droit à l'erreur et il le sait. Alors s'il débite des conneries, même petites, et qu'on lui tombe dessus à bras raccourcis, je trouve ça de bonne guerre.

----------


## Pronoein

> Internet, c'est, d'un point de vue informatique, donner un pouvoir divin à des mortels. Les règles humaines ne sont peut-être plus très adaptées. Inutile donc d'en rajouter.





> Tu fais un parallèle intéressant. La république et le système légal qui en découle vient d'une lointaine histoire et, si on veut la concevoir comme un OS de l'ordinateur que serait la société, la "progression" (ou plutôt le changement) rapide de cette dernière fait que l'OS est dépassé. 
> 
> Mais sinon la question générale est la suivante. Puisqu'internet s'étend à pratiquement tous les aspects de notre société ou, si on veut le dire à l'envers, puisque la société s'informatise de plus en plus, il faudrait d'urgence que d'éminents esprits se rencontrent pour réfléchir à comment faire en sorte que les lois restent efficaces dans ce contexte terriblement récent dans l'histoire de l'humanité.


Je crois qu'une question plus générale serait de se demander, maintenant que les technologies sont disponibles ou envisageables, s'il faut encore préférer la prédation au partage, le controle centralisé à la libre circulation des idées, l'exploitation à la participation, la prise de décision unilaterale et pyramidale au consensus, etc., en somme s'il faut encore préférer la démocratie "représentative" aux autres formes qui s'offrent à nous.
Quant aux décisions administratives (au sens large: lois, decrets, actions du gouvernement, institutions, etc.), avant meme qu'il soit question de comment les appliquer, il me semble qu'elles devraient déjà et d'abord refléter l'évolution de la volonté générale (en respectant un cadre constitutionnel bien sur) plutot que de servir de plus en plus des intérets particuliers. Or il me semble constater au contraire un clivage de plus en plus grand entre ceux qui ont le pouvoir de décider et ceux qui n'ont d'autres droits effectifs que de travailler et consommer selon les modalités imposées par les premiers.
Internet est une terre de libertés et d'imaginaires. Il n'y a pas que des actes illégaux impunis comme cherche à nous en convaincre notre président. Il y a également une myriade d'expérimentations sociales, politiques et économiques en cours qui éclairent d'un regard nouveau la pauvreté de notre modele actuel et de l'orientation que veulent lui donner les gouvernements. Ce regard critique et sans complaisance est un regard de citoyen éveillé. Et ca, contrairement au supposé manque-à-gagner des majors, c'est inestimable.

----------


## SAYA

@Pronoein
Je crois qu'une question plus générale serait de se demander, maintenant que les technologies sont disponibles ou envisageables, s'il faut encore préférer la prédation au partage, le controle centralisé à la libre circulation des idées, l'exploitation à la participation, la prise de décision unilaterale et pyramidale au consensus, etc., en somme s'il faut encore préférer la démocratie "représentative" aux autres formes qui s'offrent à nous.
Quant aux décisions administratives (au sens large: lois, decrets, actions du gouvernement, institutions, etc.), avant meme qu'il soit question de comment les appliquer, il me semble qu'elles devraient déjà et d'abord refléter l'évolution de la volonté générale (en respectant un cadre constitutionnel bien sur) plutot que de servir de plus en plus des intérets particuliers. Or il me semble constater au contraire un clivage de plus en plus grand entre ceux qui ont le pouvoir de décider et ceux qui n'ont d'autres droits effectifs que de travailler et consommer selon les modalités imposées par les premiers.



> Internet est une terre de libertés et d'imaginaires. Il n'y a pas que des actes illégaux impunis comme cherche à nous en convaincre notre président. Il y a également une myriade d'expérimentations sociales, politiques et économiques en cours qui éclairent d'un regard nouveau la pauvreté de notre modele actuel et de l'orientation que veulent lui donner les gouvernements. Ce regard critique et sans complaisance est un regard de citoyen éveillé. Et ca, contrairement au supposé manque-à-gagner des majors, c'est inestimable


.
C'est bien ça qu'ils veulent museler ! Ils arrivent à faire taire la Presse (enfin presque), ils mettent la main sur l'audiovisuel, mais le net leur échappe alors ils légifèrent sauf qu'ils vont se heurter à bien des difficultés car ils sont loin de maîtriser l'outil (mais attention le "citoyen éclairé" doit faire la part des choses et rester bien "éveillé" car il y a aussi des abus dans l'information)
Et au risque de me répéter, je ne crois pas un seul instant au fait que l'Hadopi et autres lois du même acabit sont pondues pour une soi-disant morale, la leur s'appelle fric et pouvoir, encore plus toujours et toujours. Pensez, ils ne pourront plus avoir qu'une seule villa à Saint Barth ou ailleurs (non je ne suis pas une envieuse, mais trop c'est trop)

----------


## deeeg

Merci GMB, cqfd  ::):

----------


## col vert

> Merci GMB, cqfd


Domain 
Information 
Groper 
your own hole by the chemicals brothers.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Domain 
> Information 
> Groper 
> your own hole by the chemicals brothers.


Vas-y tu voudrais pas fermer ta gueule toi un peu, pour voir ? À chaque fois que je te lis, j'ai l'impression qu'on essaie de me recruter pour une secte, c'est très désagréable. En plus t'es hors-charte presque tout le temps (majuscules, ponctuation, orthographe). Ouais c'est dimanche matin, dur de se lever.

----------


## col vert

> Vas-y tu voudrais pas fermer ta gueule toi un peu, pour voir ? À chaque fois que je te lis, j'ai l'impression qu'on essaie de me recruter pour une secte, c'est très désagréable. En plus t'es hors-charte presque tout le temps (majuscules, ponctuation, orthographe). Ouais c'est dimanche matin, dur de se lever.


Pas de problème. 
Moi à chaque fois que je vous lis, j'ai l'impression d'avoir satan dans mon dos. Excuse moi si un des seuls moyens que j'ai de me défendre, c'est de passer par ce site.
Parcequ'entre l'aqmi, les abrutis dans ton genre et "sh war and guerre", la loi du plus fort c'est moi, je commences à manquer d'air.
Sinon le sectarisme, c'est une réponse facile mais non-argumentée.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

:tired:  OK t'es un bot en fait.

----------


## col vert

> OK t'es un bot en fait.


 ::huh:: 
Je crois pouvoir dire qu'il y a là un vrai problème.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> OK t'es un bot en fait.


Non.
Je crois plutôt qu'il a découvert une plante non répertoriée dont la consommation permet d'élever la conscience largement au-dessus des normes permises par la convention des rastas qui font du bruit avec leurs tambourins....

----------


## col vert

> Non.
> Je crois plutôt qu'il a découvert une plante non répertoriée dont la consommation permet d'élever la conscience largement au-dessus des normes permises par la convention des rastas qui font du bruit avec leurs tambourins....





> Envoyé par PurpleSkunk  
>  OK t'es un bot en fait.


 ::huh:: 
Trou duke de gauche serait plus exact.
Un terrien quoi.
 ::zzz::

----------


## Dark Fread

> ça tombe bien que tu parles du pape puisque la société judeo-chretienne s'est "imposé" suite au massacre d'innocent. Martyrs...ce n'est pas un impôt.
> En religion on devient "juste" voire "saint" en faisant plus que de la politique "imposé à toute la société", par opposition à une dictature.
> 
> merci d'être moins con la prochaine fois bande de batards.
>  c'est comme parler de double anna à la vierge marie? Sortir des ados de dérives communautaires genre "lol j'ai vu la mère de grand maitre B se prendre une faciale sur joystick mdr".





> ben si.
> Pas de dragon rouge à Las vegas, merci de votre comprehension.





> "Nous avons tous été, sans le savoir, des petits Goebbels, moi le premier". Jacques Séguéla, le début d'un remords ?





> waterloo ze retour.





> La common law anglaise couvre un certains nombres d'états et pas des moindres.
> Les lois françaises "vérifiés" par le senat pour se mettre en conformité avec la constitution couvrent au niveau de l'histoire et de la géographie, un grand nombre de peuples également.
> Dire que ces lois sont innapliquables sur internet, je n'y crois pas une seconde.
> Et je suis sûr que babaal l'a compris, le g20 aussi.
> Surtout ne zapper pas la tétine.





> point break ze retour.
> Neo_13 vs james patageul





> Domain 
> Information 
> Groper 
> your own hole by the chemicals brothers.





> Pas de problème. 
> Moi à chaque fois que je vous lis, j'ai l'impression d'avoir satan dans mon dos. Excuse moi si un des seuls moyens que j'ai de me défendre, c'est de passer par ce site.
> Parcequ'entre l'aqmi, les abrutis dans ton genre et "sh war and guerre", la loi du plus fort c'est moi, je commences à manquer d'air.
> Sinon le sectarisme, c'est une réponse facile mais non-argumentée.





> Je crois pouvoir dire qu'il y a là un vrai problème.





> Trou duke de gauche serait plus exact.
> Un terrien quoi.

----------


## col vert

Evidemment, sortis de son contexte, ça ne veut rien dire.
Canard pc...je pensais avoir à faire à des gens qui avaient à peu près les mêmes références:
Informatique, histoire (guerre), un minimum de connaissances du fait religieux et un peu de culture cinematographique et musicale.
Maintenant si votre truc, c'est la chasse à l'Homme, je n'y peux rien.
Pour ceux qui ne comprennent rien, c'est un problème entre les morts et les vivants, le bon, la brute et le truand, les justes et les injustes.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah d'accord, on est simplement trop teubê pour saisir les subtiles (mais néanmoins mordantes) allusions culturelles dont tu nous gratifies avec un exquis raffinement. Fallait le dire tout de suite.

----------


## Wobak

On peut arrêter la guerilla stupide et reprendre les insultes communes vers les cibles des articles de GMB s'il vous plait ?

----------


## col vert

> Ah d'accord, on est simplement trop teubê pour saisir les subtiles (mais néanmoins mordantes) allusions culturelles dont tu nous gratifies avec un exquis raffinement. Fallait le dire tout de suite.





> PurpleSkunk	 OK t'es un bot en fait.


En fait, depuis que j'ai jouer à fallout, je me poses de sacrés questions.
Du genre, night mare aux canards.

----------


## molgamoux

pourquoi un président, ancien avocat, dit il d'aussi grosses bétises .... ???

il applique son plan "je veux contrôler internet".

tres bon post sinon  :;):

----------


## LaVaBo

Je viens de percuetr sur le titre. Enfin, "ses règles"...  ::P:

----------


## CannetonPC

> Chat roulette


J'ose pas trop imaginer comment ca pourrait se passer, un chat roulette avec d'éminents cerveaux de tous les pays du monde. Je pense que ca dégénererait bien vite en vieux pervers se touchant à la cam. On ne peut pas lutter contre internet !

----------


## col vert

> J'ose pas trop imaginer comment ca pourrait se passer, un chat roulette avec d'éminents cerveaux de tous les pays du monde. Je pense que ca dégénererait bien vite en vieux pervers se touchant à la cam. On ne peut pas lutter contre internet !


Mais si on peut, les femmes sont expertes à ce jeux-là.
C'est comme un mirroir, et que fait une femme devant un mirroir, elle se maquille.
Le moche devient passable, le passable devient potable, le potable devient beau et le beau devient sublime.
Internet est la galerie des glaces moderne.
A quoi sert la loi, si ce n'est pas pour relever le niveau? Si on devait tuer tous les coupables...

----------


## lablache

La pédophilie, les réseaux mafieux ou d'extrême droite, nos dirigeants s'en cognent. Ca fait partie du business. Internet est un lieu comme les autres où peuvent proliférer ces parasites.

Non, c'est bien la propriété intellectuelle qui est au coeur de leurs préoccupations. Quand Sarkozy parle de non règles, c'est à propos de l'échange de biens culturels (via P2P). Ca leur fait faire des cauchemars  ::P: 

Au fond, le film The Social Network traite aussi de cela : peut-on s'approprier une idée ? Et que faire quand celle-ci évolue, se modifie au gré des discussions impliquant une nébuleuse indistincte d'acteurs (comme ce fut le cas pour fessebouc) ?

De même, une oeuvre artistique n'appartient plus à son auteur dès lors qu'elle est exposée au public. Chacun va ressentir quelque chose de propre et l'interpréter à sa façon. Une fois créée, le concept de l'oeuvre, ce qui nous touche (ou pas) sera toujours détâché de son support matériel - ce qui lui confère une valeur marchande.
Or avec les 1 et 0 des fichiers que l'on s'échange quasi gratuitement, disparait la matérialité des oeuvres qui en fait des marchandises.
Casse-tête pour les capitalistes de l'industrie du divertissement  ::huh:: 

Une idée - exprimée sous forme d'une oeuvre ou non - n'a pas de support matériel. La propriété intellectuelle, bien que juridiquement définie, n'en reste pas moins une abstraction. Et dans le pire des cas, un frein à l'émulation intellectuelle voire à la production de médicaments dans les pays pauvres...

Il reste à inventer un système économique qui permet aux artistes de vivre de leur production intellectuelle...

Au fait, la recherche scientifique publique, n'est ce pas de la production intellectuelle, des échanges d'idées ? Et cette formule, E=mc2, a-t-il fallu la breveter pour rémunérer le père Albert ?  Ah ben tiens, non !

----------


## Rutabaga

Entre les idioties de Sarko, le coup de gueule de GMB et les mecs du forum totalement arrachés qui postent des trucs complètement incongrus, cet article est une véritable merveille.  ::wub::

----------


## Froyok

> Entre les idioties de Sarko, le coup de gueule de GMB et les mecs du forum totalement arrachés qui postent des trucs complètement incongrus, cet article est une véritable merveille.


Anéfé !  :^_^:

----------


## Jack Carotte

> Entre les idioties de Sarko, le coup de gueule de GMB et les mecs du forum totalement arrachés qui postent des trucs complètement incongrus, cet article est une véritable merveille.


 Effectivement, pour débarquer et humer l'ambiance d'un fofo il y a pas mieux. Je pensais le niveau différent mais bon. Les soixante-huitards sont partout en fait.

----------


## znokiss

J'ai signalé le spam du dessus.

----------

